
Who makes good office seating - thomas
http://sitsmarter.com/content/2/index.html
======
car
I sit for hours every day; had an Aeron but am now using the Humanscale
Freedom chair. We had an ergonomics assessment at my former employer, and were
given a couple of high end chairs to try over a week. We liked the Freedom
chair best. It has a gel covered seat, which I personnaly prefer to the Aeron
mesh which started to rip into pants after a while. The Aeron also has a rigid
frame around the seat mesh, which can dig into into your legs and become quite
uncomfortable after a longer time. The best aspect of the Freedom chair though
is the backrest, which is counterbalanced by bodyweight. Love my Freedom
chair. It's pricey, but considering the time I'm spending on it, it's totally
worth it.

~~~
xirium
The Aeron mesh is like sitting on a tennis racket. If you're an overweight
executive then you'll definitely avoid moist seat syndrome. However, if you're
an underweight geek then its not so good.

------
mixmax
An good ergonomic chair is an excellent investment if you spend most of your
day in one.

Aeron is by far the best office chair I have ever had, and is definitely worth
the (quite hefty) price.

[http://www.hermanmiller.com/CDA/SSA/Product/0,,a10-c440-p8,0...](http://www.hermanmiller.com/CDA/SSA/Product/0,,a10-c440-p8,00.html)

~~~
rrival
Love the Aeron. I've had mine break a number of times since 2000 (the seat,
the ball bearings, etc) and no matter where it was (Cambridge, Boulder,
Chicago) they repaired it free and more quickly than I'd expected.

------
bmaier
now that this has been switched to so smarmy affiliate chair site can we
please no longer vote it up?

~~~
rms
he just built a site trying to SEO for office chairs. if there's good content,
even if it's a for profit site, no real reason to ignore it

~~~
xirium
Well spotted, folks. Thankfully the <a rel="nofollow"> handles that problem.

------
thomas
the aeron is a solid chair, but not my pick. I have a Knoll Life that I really
like but I have had my eye on a few others, like the Haworth Zody and
Steelcase Leap

